# Should I get a new friend for my budgie?



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone! So my budgies, Reyes and Miya have been the best of friends ever since I got them. They were in seperate cages at the pet store but now they're inseparable and they always do everything together.

Reyes has learnt many sounds and phrases and it's hard to ever see him sleeping. Miya occasionally chirps and plays but she usually sleeps most of the time.

However, recently Miya has been always starting fights with Reyes. She doesn't let him get too close to her. I feel so bad for Reyes because he's so active and although he has a budgie friend he still plays alone.

I have another cockatiel, Hanzo, whos new to our home. Reyes loves to sit on him and annoy him whenever he gets the chance. My budgies and my cockatiel get along well and they always share food and toys.

So I was thinking, should I get another budgie friend for Reyes? It's sad to see him sit alone and chatter all day long while my other birds ignore him.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

There's a lot of information snippets in there, let's try to pick through it:

'now they're inseparable and they always do everything together.' & 'recently Miya has been always starting fights with Reyes'
I wonder if Reyes is becoming a little hormonal and is experiencing unrequited love. You might want to follow the advice in - http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html and see if their relationship improves.

'Reyes has learnt many sounds and phrases and it's hard to ever see him sleeping.' 'I feel so bad for Reyes because he's so active'
If Reyes is a high energy bird, and is interested in humans enough to learn phrases, then I feel that he may really enjoy clicker training with you - Check out the stickies in the taming & bonding area.

'It's sad to see him sit alone and chatter all day long while my other birds ignore him'
I have two male budgies, they interact with each other but still enjoy chattering away to themselves, a toy, a perch, a cage bar , budgies just seem to like hearing their own voice, he isn't necessarily sad.

'I have another cockatiel, Hanzo, whos new to our home. Reyes loves to sit on him and annoy him whenever he gets the chance. My budgies and my cockatiel get along well and they always share food and toys.'
Be very careful with this, a cockatiel's beak can easily hurt a budgie is he decides that he's had enough annoyance. Supervise interactions and ensure that Hanzo gets some peace & quiet for himself.


----------



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

JRS said:


> There's a lot of information snippets in there, let's try to pick through it:
> 
> 'now they're inseparable and they always do everything together.' & 'recently Miya has been always starting fights with Reyes'
> I wonder if Reyes is becoming a little hormonal and is experiencing unrequited love. You might want to follow the advice in - http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html and see if their relationship improves.
> ...


Thank you for replying! I'll definitely check that out. I spend most of my time talking to him and teaching him new things! He picks up words very quickly. And about the cockatiel, I'm always there when they're out of their cages at the same time just to make sure all of them are safe 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julia has given you excellent advice.

I would definitely recommend against getting another budgie at this point in time.
It sounds to me as if you have plenty on your plate with the three birds you have currently.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello! 

You’ve been given excellent information above. Please take some time to read the information in the links, and take into consideration what JRS and FaeryBee have taken the time to point out. What they’ve said is all very important. I hope it helps!


----------

